# Lovely older rat desperately seeking a new home



## Jenny Craven (Nov 7, 2021)

We have a lovely old boy who has now lost both his cage mates and now lives alone. We are not in a position to get more rats so we are desperately looking for a loving rat owner who could take him and give him some company to live out the rest of his days. It’s so sad to see him alone! He really is a lovely, chilled out old boy. We live in Cornwall but close to Devon border.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Can’t you just keep him and give him plenty of love and attention?

That’s what I did when one of our girls was left on her own.

I’m sure she was happy enough in familiar surroundings and with people she knew, rather than the stress of being rehomed, which was never on the cards tbh.

If you can’t, then please contact rescues, as offering on the internet he could end up as snake food


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

My Sister rescued two rats a while ago, but wasn't in a position to keep them, as pets are not allowed where she lives.

She went onto Facebook and found several Groups for those who have rats.

A lovely lady came forward, very local to us, and took them both. She kept in touch with regular updates.

These two were also old.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Try the Rat Rescue Network UK Facebook group:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/221503514671430


----------



## Jenny Craven (Nov 7, 2021)

Thank you, that is very helpful!


----------

